# Ruger lcp



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Andbody shooting a lcp 380? If so what's the pros and cons?


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

I bought one for the wife. It's a really good carry gun but if you got large hands it is really uncomfortable it does shoot very well never had it jam and we have shot around 500 rounds through it. I'm carrying the Springfield xds myself an I love it good size to carry an feels great in the hand


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Not a fan of the lcp or p3at for that matter. I love the kahr cw/cm9 and edc my shield 9mm. Just personal preference 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I found one very cheap so ima get it. But my next gun will be. Glock


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've shot one a few times. Great little gun. Very accurate w/ a laser on it. I'd like to have one.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the input. It's one doesn't have the laser but its still in great shape


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i have one with the crimson trace on it. I love mine! Great little pocket cannon or glove box gun.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

You have to get used to the long trigger pull. Feels wierd at first. I do like mine for the console in the truck.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ It's not near as bad as my keltec, man I hate shooting that thing but, I didnt buy it to shoot at paper so..................


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ It's not near as bad as my keltec, man I hate shooting that thing but, I didnt buy it to shoot at paper so..................


Exactly. These are purpose built weapons not meant to be shot every weekend. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have one of the LC9's that lives in my center console.....very accurate little gun and doesn't take up hardly any space. I had the intent of getting the LCP, but the LC9 was on sale and cost me less than the LCP would have. Like mentioned above, its got a long trigger pull, but its not bad once you run a couple boxes of bullets through it. I want to add the crimson trace to it still.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

The long trigger pull is basically the safety on the gun.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yeah its definitely not gonna accidently get pulled. I like the little "cocked" indicator that shows red when the slide has been pulled back....and it doesn't poke up too far to prevent the use of a holster.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

One of my reasons (not to start a calbier war) but I am not a fan of .380

It's not a bad gun, my GF carries one 24/7 but I prefer carrying a bigger gun. I am 50/50 on the Smith and Wesson Shield 9mm and the Kahr CW9. I like to split it up, they are basically the same dimensions. I carry IWB 3:30ish so for me an LCP is not much difference. I don't like to pocket carry because keys/wallet/cellphone go in my pockets.

The LCP has it's place and it is a REALLY NICE gun and I actually don't mind shooting it, just IMO it has it's place and not suitable for me. I have different bigger guns for the truck/house/carry and my p3at was just sitting around, didn't touch it for a solid year so I said time to sell it!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I have one with a crimson trace on it as well and love it as a pocket pistol. I traded a S&W .38 hammerless air weight for it. The air weight was just to bulky for my pocket, LCP fits perfect. The little "grip extender" helps.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

i have the LCP 380 with a laser. it's a good pocket gun. i carry mine in my front pocket. i also carry an xd sub compact 9mm with i absolutly love but it is heavy but it does hold 16 rounds with the extended clip. i also have the glock 22 .40 with a vented barrel. very little barrel rise on that. soon to come the ultimate handgun in my opinion, the FN 5.7 20 rounds of 5.7 mini rifle rounds. clip can be converted to hold 30 rounds. that weapon is sick.basically i ALWAYS have a weapon on me you just never know which one. the LCP is on me all the time.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^thos 5.7s are NASTY!!! I love them. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------

